# Help asap to delete person on tam from contacting me?



## itskaren (Dec 28, 2011)

I have tried to look at the website to try and get a person (TAM member) to stop contacting me in private messaes and on this forum? I can't see how to do it.

Help please?

Thank you


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Report it to a moderator.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

so you have a stalker on your hands? I agree with GT, tell one of the moderators


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Add them to your ignore list.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

GTdad said:


> Report it to a moderator.


Of course, if you're the one who contacted them first, and threw a few rocks, it gets a little more problematic.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

If you are going to post on a public forum then I don't think you control who responds to you.

As for PM's, check with a Mod on that.

ETA: Just read the other thread. Now it makes sense.


----------



## itskaren (Dec 28, 2011)

anchorwatch said:


> Add them to your ignore list.


Thank you . Done!


----------



## itskaren (Dec 28, 2011)

GTdad said:


> Of course, if you're the one who contacted them first, and threw a few rocks, it gets a little more problematic.


Yes I did contact first that was before I realised there were mental health issues.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Who was the stalker???? OUT HIM!


----------



## itskaren (Dec 28, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Who was the stalker???? OUT HIM!


Not stalking ... and it's a her!


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

do you think she will see this thread?


----------



## itskaren (Dec 28, 2011)

Sad really. Everyone apart from this person has just been fantastic and reallyn helpful on this forum. Anyway all sorted now. 

Thanks again everyone xx I love ya!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

In the future put that person on your ignore list. Next, do not engage them in PMs. Also, if you receive an unwanted PM, please hit the report button. Then the moderators get to read the offending PM. Right now all I see is the PMs you sent her.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

oooh.

I love TAM.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

827Aug said:


> In the future put that person on your ignore list. Next, do not engage them in PMs. Also, if you receive an unwanted PM, please hit the report button. Then the moderators get to read the offending PM. Right now all I see is the PMs you sent her.


Hmmm?:scratchhead:


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Who was the stalker???? OUT HIM!


Read her other thread. Then it will make sense to you.


----------

